# I can't send/receive/delete or move emails in Outlook 2003 - someone please help



## combo416 (Oct 6, 2006)

I was emailing large files when my internet cut out. 

The emails that were being sent along with any new emails I try to send out are stuck in my Outbox. Now I can't send/receive/delete or move emails in any of the folders for my Outlook 2003.

When I try to delete an email, a window pops up saying "The messaging interface has returned an unknown error. If the problem persists, restart Outlook." I have tried to restart and I even went to the MS support page for help -

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/814441/en-us -

followed their instructions by using the Inbox Repair tool but was not able to fix problem.

Can anyone help me fix?
Any suggestions will be greatfully appreciated.
thx.


Jeremy


----------



## Dark54 (Sep 24, 2006)

I had a similiar problem where a corrupted e-mail message came in. Everytime I highlighted the message to delete it, the computer froze. I tried deleting a group of emails, but as soon as I highlighted them the computer locked up. The solution was by Making a New Rule in Outlook to delete the offending mail using the subject in the mail message and then ran the rule. Worked a treat. Do not know whether you could try this.


----------



## Papermoon (Sep 15, 2006)

Try to empty the deleted items folder, then restart Outlook. If it allows you to, it might help. Good luck!


----------



## combo416 (Oct 6, 2006)

Dark54 said:


> I had a similiar problem where a corrupted e-mail message came in. Everytime I highlighted the message to delete it, the computer froze. I tried deleting a group of emails, but as soon as I highlighted them the computer locked up. The solution was by Making a New Rule in Outlook to delete the offending mail using the subject in the mail message and then ran the rule. Worked a treat. Do not know whether you could try this.


Hi Thanks for your reply. I would not know where to begin with your suggestions to "Make a new rule" in Outlook. 

I may have a different problem then yours, as mine pc does not freeze up when i try to access or read ...and I can open and read the email/files but when I try to delete or move file, the error message comes up... and I can't retreive or send messages from my mail server.

Still stuck and need help!


----------



## combo416 (Oct 6, 2006)

Papermoon said:


> Try to empty the deleted items folder, then restart Outlook. If it allows you to, it might help. Good luck!


Hi,thanks for your reply.
One of my problems is that I can't delete any of the files in my Outlook. When I try, an error message comes up telling me to try to restart my Outlook. I have tried this along with a many different solutions I found on the web without any luck. 

PLEASE HELP!
THX.
Jeremy


----------



## Papermoon (Sep 15, 2006)

I understand...don't try to delete any individual message, just right click on the delete items folder, and choose to empty it. That often helps, especially if it contains alot of items, and/or corrupt items. Another way might be to open Outlook, click tools/options and choose the tab marked Other. Check the box for Empty deleted items folder upon exiting. Close and reopen Outlook.
Setting up a rule to delete the corrupt messaage is an excellent suggestion, if you can determine which it is. To set up a rule, open Outlook, then click tools/rules and alerts. Click on New Rule, and follow the prompts to identify the corrupt file, and have it moved to deleted items. Then empty the deleted items.


----------



## combo416 (Oct 6, 2006)

Deej,
Your suggestions WORKED!!!
My Outlook is back to normal.
MANY THANKS for your help.
If you ever find your way to Toronto, I dj every last Saturday night(rare groove, funk, disco and soul jazz vibes) at a resto bar called Czehoski (678 Queen st West) drop by to say hello and for drinks!
Thanks again.
Regards,
Jeremy


----------



## Papermoon (Sep 15, 2006)

:shy: Your welcome, Jeremy


----------

